# 348 Winchester



## zr900 (Dec 28, 2008)

Does anybody reload for the 348?

I am having a hard time finding jacketed bullets. I don't want to go to cast if I don't have to.

Thanks


----------



## lfnh (Dec 28, 2008)

348 is a favorite cartridge. nice in the timber in 250 gr, 50-150+yds with iron sights. bulldozer in wind. personal choice for elk/bear.

Hornady still makes a jacketed round .348 348 CAL 200 GR FP 
Barnes and others probably still make jacketed in some of these sizes.
still working off a big supply of Hornady 150,200,250 gr bought years ago.
don't think its very popular any more with all the modern bolt action cals to chose from.

google jacketed bullets 348

hth


----------



## Austin1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Barnes still makes the 250 gr bullet for it.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 13, 2009)

I saw a High Wall in 348, from the factory, should have sold other guns and bought it.


----------



## funky sawman (Feb 12, 2009)

Hawk presision and Kodiak bullet works both make bullets for this caliber in many weights.


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 13, 2009)

Check with Nosler, you can't beat their partition bullets on game.

Just checked, (200gr) hornaday is the only major man. that still make 348


----------



## Austin1 (Feb 16, 2009)

Mad Professor said:


> Check with Nosler, you can't beat their partition bullets on game.
> 
> Just checked, (200gr) hornaday is the only major man. that still make 348


I consider Barnes a major man? they make two bullet wights in the Classic old school line for .348 I can't get the Hawk bullets in Canada thanks 9/11Now I am mad at Barnes for dropping the 300gr .375 spitzer in the Classic lead core line!


----------



## bigoakhunter (Feb 28, 2009)

*.348 what a great gun*

I had a .348 Winchester Model 71 that was my grandad's gun. Its what I Started deer hunting on back in 1970. I loved the performance of the caliber. Used to save the brass so a friend of mine could reload it. Someone broke into our house many years ago and stole 4 guns while were were away. My grandpa's gun was one of them. I have always missed that gun. Almost tracked it down. Came close, the thieves pawned it in Gladwin Michigan, but they had already sold gun and could not find who to by the time I got to them a year and 1/2 later.

Hope you find the bullets you need.


Dave


----------



## excess650 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hawk bullets are nice but pricey. I've been a caster for many years, and would have no qualms about using my cast if velocity wasn't the absolute priority.

I bought Hawk bullets for a 9x57 to duplicate factory loads, but the bore was worn to the point that it wouldn't stabilize the heavy .356" bullets. I tried lighter Speer .358" bullets and got acceptable accuracy at the price of copper fouling.

I have an 1899 Savage that was rebored and rechambered to 38-55 and its a favorite cast bullet hunting rifle. It wears a Redfield receiver sight, and will group better than I can see and hold.

A couple of other lightweight, but surprisngly accurate, cast bullet favorites are both chambered in .357 Mag. Max loads, and I'm NOT talking about "book" loads, are 185gr gas check bullets from a Saeco mould over a charge of H110 that I won't disclose here. Sub 2" groups at 100 yards with iron sights, 200m chicken silhouetes every shot, and still accurate enough for pig silhouettes at 300m. That's where I run out of rear sight....

The M71 is a classic LA rifle. It sure has a lot of case capacity.


----------



## ShoerFast (Mar 2, 2009)

Just an idea that works for any cartridge....

You need to play with this load, but find a swedging die (got to really watch for them or have a machinist make one for you) and resize buckshot. 

Your load will be best if you pick a powder charge that will be nothing but very safe pressure wise, and work down till it still travels well, but not a lot of noise. 

Your going to want to check the bore, don't go back to big-game loads if you shoot any amount of them. 

Just for a camp-meat load, a few grains of a good clean powder will just put a swedged chunk of lead to the top branches for a squirrel, or those grouse that think you can't see them! 

These loads don't tolerate much crimp, but are very well worth protecting and carrying as they don't make a lot of pop and tip small game right into a fry-pan!


----------



## Ron660 (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Ron660 (Jun 27, 2018)

Found this old full box of ammo in a box. Forgot were I got it.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jun 27, 2018)

Nice find. 
I’m second owner of a 1942 purchase.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 28, 2018)

Just gotta love pawn shops that are allowed to buy and sell stolen goods.

 Al


----------

